# Conceptual Photography Assignment



## thefox (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey there, 

first of all I'm new to this great forum and I'm looking forward to getting some help on one of my photography assignments.
I'm a fashion student, doing a minor in Visual Culture in Amsterdam.
I just started this course a few weeks ago and really like it, however I'm having problems with one of my assignments.

We had to come up with a sentence and from there create a sequence of 3-5 images that in some way translate/represent the meaning of the sentence. It doesnt have to be a literal translation, it has to be a bit conceptual and that's where I'm struggling.

I have to sentences I'm trying to work with:

Celebrating everyday things.

or 

The monotony and practicality of life.

Is there anyone here who works with conceptual images and could give me some advice? I really don't know how to start and I am looking for some inspiration. Would be happy for some new ideas from people in this forum, maybe it will help me finish this.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## KmH (Sep 24, 2011)

You need to consult with your instructor, since that is who will best understand the requirements for the assignmnet.


----------



## thefox (Sep 25, 2011)

it's not about instructions, it's just about inspiration and other people's ideas, point of views that might help.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 25, 2011)

Shouldn't the assignment reflect YOUR inspirations, ideas, and point of view?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me why I will never take a photography class.  Assignments like these drive me nuts.

I would probably modify your sentence a bit and go with 'Celebrations of life'...and then go with a newborn photo, a school play, a graduation, and then another newborn photo(maybe a funeral, also)...kind of a circle of life sorta thing.


----------



## Breaux (Sep 25, 2011)

Maybe it doesn't matter, but neither of those is an actual sentence!


----------

